# Best mattress for co sleeping?



## dreamingtree (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like to buy a new mattress, king size. I'm looking for recommendations on the best brand/model mattress for cosleeping safety and comfort. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

we have a memory foam mattress from amazon that is amazing, movements don't disrupt other people too.


----------



## OneBed (Dec 19, 2016)

Medium-firm and designed for motion isolation (so you can move in and out of bed without disrupting the other parts of the surface), Onebed could be the bed you're looking for. https://www.onebed.com.au/ Comes with free delivery and a 125-night free trial period so you can see for yourself whether it's right for you or not. You can even use Zipmoney if you want to pay for your order later.


----------

